# 2000 Ford Excursion 7.3 4x4



## Farmer_Nate (Dec 14, 2022)

Rather new member here ... Is it O.K. to post a personal kid-haulin' toy-haulin' vehicle for sale?

I can throw up pics and contact info if O.K. Others chime in to tell me if it is O.K.


----------



## Farmer_Nate (Dec 14, 2022)




----------

